# keeping a high energy dog quiet...



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

before ACL Sx, and after. ideas??? his injury happened friday night, vets won't do SX before a re-eval in 10-14 days post-injury (to let acute soft-tissue heal).

what to do to keep him content while confined??? thanks for any and all help!!! oh--do have a crate, and use it, but while he's stuck in it? and, post SX, i don't think he'll fit, so....

he's gotten used to being with me ALL the time in the past 3 months, b/f, he was crated 10 hrs/day. i'm just not sure if I can stand the big brown eyes treatment. also, no matter what room i put his crate in, i'll be in and out, so, crate in least-traffic or where he can at least see me most of the day?

thanx for any help!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I've kept the crate in or close to the traffic lanes when I've had a post-surgical or injured dog.

I've done motivational training (any kind) to keep the brain at least a little tired and not as frustrated.

I've filled Kongs with stuff and frozen them solid to make it more of a job to work out the filling.

I've even made the whole meal turn into Kong-filling for that purpose.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When Thunder was going through his heart worm treatment the only way we kept him calm and quiet was drugs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, done that too, once, for weeks.

You do what you gotta do, because in the long run, you can screw up important healing with crazy-dog bouncing around.

JMO.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a dutchie pup with a broken leg to keep quiet.... smacking her accross the head with a metal food dish n telling her to shut up didn't do diddly  So I just stuck her in an exercise pen so she didn't feel too couped up and kept a fresh supply of chewable stuff in there for her n she'd settle down. I think some dogs respond better to a pen than a crate simply because its less confined. But some dogs I'm sure will knock the dang pen over n go running wild so that might not be a good idea


----------

